# Shall we put it back on your credit card?



## bolivar76

Bonjour,

Contexte : une personne passe à la caisse d'un magasin pour se faire rembourser un achat.

la vendeuse lui dit: "In cash or *shall we put it back on your credit card*?"

_ma traduction: "voulez-vous que l'on crédite votre carte de crédit ?"

le "crédite" votre carte de "crédit" me semble redondant...

merci par avance pour votre aide?
bonne journée_


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

"_Préférez-vous du liquide ou un remboursement sur votre compte bancaire ?_"

PS: avec le verbe _créditer_, on pourrait dire "...que l'on crédite votre compte bancaire".


----------



## bolivar76

merci Oddmania ou je suggère "crédite votre carte bancaire..."


----------



## Oddmania

C'est probablement un abus de langage courant, mais ça ne me serait personellement jamais venu à l'esprit de dire "_créditer votre carte bancaire_". Ce n'est pas la carte qui est créditrice, mais bien le compte.


----------



## bolivar76

hummmm...merci pour votre réponse !!


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

On peut rembourser par / sur carte bancaire.


----------



## bolivar76

Bonjour Atchque,

Cela donnerait : "_voulez-vous que l'on vous rembourse* sur votre carte de bancaire ou par carte bancaire ?
Merci encore pour votre aide !!!*_


----------



## atcheque

Non, pas_ : sur ou par_ 
_que l'on vous rembourse* sur votre carte de bancaire.*_
*ou*
_que l'on vous rembourse *par carte bancaire.*_


----------



## bolivar76

merci !!!!!!!!


----------



## k@t

Personnellement, j'ai souvent entendu "_Je vous recrédite votre carte ?_"
Ça fait manifestement partie du jargon commercial ; taper sur un moteur de rechercher _recréditer + carte_, on trouve pas mal d'occurrences.
Un exemple :


> Dans ce cas, le commerçant ne peut donc que recréditer la carte du client.
> Le paiement par carte bancaire


----------



## Nicomon

Vous ne faites donc pas de différence entre  _credit card_ et _bank card _?

Moi, je comprendrais _carte bancaire_ comme _carte de débit. 
_


----------



## DrChen

Non justement! J'ai remarqué qu'en France on ne fait justement pas de différence. Je pense que très peu de personnes ont des cartes de débit _seulement_ (sûrement les personnes qui sont devenues interdit bancaire à force de trop payer à crédit !). Non pas qu'on utilise l'option crédit de notre carte à tort et à travers, mais juste que nos cartes bleues sont tout-en-un on va dire (elles s'utilisent aussi bien pour le crédit que pour le débit).
En gros pour nous: carte de crédit=carte bleue=carte bancaire
Je m'en suis rendu compte en arrivant au Japon, j'ai tout naturellement demandé une carte de crédit à ma banque, et quelle ne fut pas ma surprise quand on me l'a refusée ! Je pensais que je ne pourrai jamais payer en carte de ma vie ici, alors qu'en fait c'est juste qu'ils préféraient que j'utilise une carte de _débit _(je n'avais même jamais réfléchi à la différence).
Je ne sais pas si je me fais bien comprendre. Êtes-vous d'accord, francophones de France ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Oddmania said:


> C'est probablement un abus de langage courant, mais ça ne me serait personellement jamais venu à l'esprit de dire "_créditer votre carte bancaire_". Ce n'est pas la carte qui est créditrice, mais bien le compte.


... Eh bien, c'est simplement ce qu'on appelle une _métonymie_, c'est-à-dire qu'on se réfère au "contenu" (le compte) en utilisant le nom du "contenant" (la carte) !


----------



## Philippides

DrChen said:


> Non justement! J'ai remarqué qu'en France on ne fait justement pas de différence. Je pense que très peu de personnes ont des cartes de débit _seulement_ (sûrement les personnes qui sont devenues interdit bancaire à force de trop payer à crédit !). Non pas qu'on utilise l'option crédit de notre carte à tort et à travers, mais juste que nos cartes bleues sont tout-en-un on va dire (elles s'utilisent aussi bien pour le crédit que pour le débit).
> En gros pour nous: carte de crédit=carte bleue=carte bancaire
> Je m'en suis rendu compte en arrivant au Japon, j'ai tout naturellement demandé une carte de crédit à ma banque, et quelle ne fut pas ma surprise quand on me l'a refusée ! Je pensais que je ne pourrai jamais payer en carte de ma vie ici, alors qu'en fait c'est juste qu'ils préféraient que j'utilise une carte de _débit _(je n'avais même jamais réfléchi à la différence).
> Je ne sais pas si je me fais bien comprendre. Êtes-vous d'accord, francophones de France ?


Entièrement d'accord. Même mésaventure pour moi avec ma banque en Espagne !


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Vous ne faites donc pas de différence entre _credit card_ et _bank card _?


Je confirme ce qui a été dit précédemment !


----------



## Kelly B

D'accord, mes cartes de crédit ne sont pas du tout liées à mon compte bancaire. Les émetteurs sont des autres entités quelconques choisis selon les conditions générales, et je n'y verse des fonds qu'après avoir fait des achats.


----------



## Kecha

J'ajouterai que les cartes bleues en France sont rarement de véritables carte "de crédit", le montant étant débité du compte quasi immédiatement, sauf si vous avez une carte "à débit différé", où le montant n'est débité du compte qu'à une date ultérieure donnée, généralement à la fin du mois.
Les Français se méfient des cartes de "crédit", le risque de se retrouver dans le rouge étant assez élevé.

(edit) Personnellement, si on me disait "rembourser par carte bancaire", je répondrais "mais je n'ai pas de machine pour prendre votre carte, moi, je ne suis pas commerçant !".
"sur votre carte bancaire", je comprendrais mieux, même si c'est moins la carte que le compte qui est crédité.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci à tous ceux qui ont répondu à ma question. 

Je peux aussi faire des achats avec une carte de débit mais dans ce cas, je ne recevrai pas de compte au bout du mois. 
C'est en général l'option que je choisis, à moins de payer comptant.  Le montant est tout de suite débité du compte bancaire et on n'en parle plus. 

Si un remboursement est porté à mon compte de crédit Visa que j'avais réglé au complet,  je me retrouve avec un solde à payer négatif.   
Mais l'argent ne sera pas déposé dans mon compte bancaire.  Je présume que c'est la même situation que Kelly, donc. 

Bref, je ne traduirais pas _credit card_  par ce qui pour moi correspond à_ bank card. _


----------



## Kelly B

D'accord.
Les américains pour notre part se méfient souvent des cartes de débit où, au cas de fraude, on peut vite vider son compte. Les puces ne sont pas mises en oeuvre partout. Et quand on parle des fonds bloqués/réservés par les hotels...

(Heavily edited, sorry)


----------



## DrChen

Nicomon said:


> Si un remboursement est porté à mon compte de crédit Visa que j'avais réglé au complet, je me retrouve avec un solde à payer négatif.
> Mais l'argent ne sera pas déposé dans mon compte bancaire.


Preuve qu'en France on dit "carte de crédit" sans vraiment savoir ce qu'est une carte de crédit: je n'ai rien compris à ta phrase Nicomon  (ou alors c'est juste moi qui suis bête et qui comprends rien)
j'imagine que l'explication est là:


Kelly B said:


> mes cartes de crédit ne sont pas du tout liées à mon compte bancaire. Les émetteurs sont des autres entités


Ce système ne m'est pas du tout familier.


----------



## Nicomon

Ma phrase n'était peut-être pas limpide de clarté  mais je ne croyais pas que c'était au point de mettre un .

Puisque mon français est incompréhensible, je vais tenter de l'écrire en anglais.
Visa, c'est le nom de la carte (comme MasterCard,  American Express ...). Ou pour vous, Carte Bleue.

If I had totally cleared my credit card debt ($0 left to pay) and a $60 reimbursement was put back on my credit card....
then my next statement of account would show a balance/credit of* (-) *$60.
So if I make a purchase and charge $100 on my card,  I'll only have $40 left to pay.

Je ne verrai pas $60 de plus sur mon compte bancaire, je vais voir $60 en moins sur mon compte  de crédit à payer.
Enfin moi, je me comprends.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Why not the anglicisms?

"Préférez-vous un remboursement en cash ou par carte?"

I don't think it is necessary to emphasize it is a credit card. That is just the standard way of referring to it in English.


----------



## Nicomon

Why the anglicism?  It shouldn't be that hard for a francophone to say/write  « _liquide _»  or  « _argent comptant_ » instead of cash.  

Si on me disait « _remboursement par carte_ »  - surtout si j'avais payé comptant - moi je demanderais...  Quelle carte ?
Ça doit être pour ça que je paie en argent, en général.


----------



## Kecha

A vrai dire, j'ai toujours été remboursée en liquide si j'avais payé en liquide, par carte si j'avais payé par carte, et en bons d'achat si j'avais payé en chèques-cadeaux. On ne me demande pas mon avis, c'est "la règle".


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis bien heureuse de le lire, Kecha.   C'est la même chose ici, que je sache. 
Mais je m'étais dit que c'était peut-être différent en Europe.

Pour revenir à la question de traduction, je dirais à peu près comme Oddmania, en changeant « compte bancaire ».
_
Préférez-vous du liquide ou un remboursement sur votre carte de crédit ?_"
ou - si la personne avait payé avec sa carte de crédit.
_Préférez-vous de l'argent comptant, ou on remet ça sur votre carte de crédit?_


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Existe-elle la « carte de crédit » en France? Il y a la carte bleue qui est une « debit card » n'est-ce pas? Pour la carte de crédit, c'est la banque qui nous prête/« crédite » de l'argent, puis à la fin d'une telle période, on doit régulariser le compte pour que le solde ne soit pas débiteur.

Selon mon expérience en France avec ma carte bleue, c'est au moment de l'achat où mon compte courant est débité. Ce n'est pas le cas avec la carte de crédit ou on emprunte de l'argent depuis la banque.

Ce qui me semblait bizarre c'est la phrase initiale : _In cash or shall we put it back on your card?_

Aux É.-U. on dit toujours « credit card » même s'il s'agit d'une « debit card ». Il est impossible de donner un remboursement en liquide si on a réglé le paiement par « credit card », car ce n'est pas de notre argent/compte courant. C'est la même situation à un distributeur. On peut tirer de l'argent avec une « debit card » sans problème, mais si on le fais par « credit card » ça s'appelle une « cash advance » et c'est comme on emprunte de l'argent de la banque... dans ce cas là, il y a toujours pas mal de frais (5%–10% ou plus), car ce n'est pas de notre argent/compte.

Fin brève, je dirais « carte » tout simplement, sinon... « carte bleue ». S'il y a un terme « générique » (« et incorrect » si possible) en français de France, emploie-le.


----------



## Michelvar

AmaryllisBunny said:


> Aux É.-U. on dit toujours « credit card » même s'il s'agit d'une « debit card ».


Same in France, "carte de crédit / carte bleue" is usually a set expression for any type of credit card.



AmaryllisBunny said:


> Il est impossible de donner un remboursement en liquide si on a réglé le paiement par « credit card », car ce n'est pas de notre argent/compte courant


In France it's not impossible, it's just usually not allowed by companies policy. Nobody stops you from giving me 20€ back in cash if I paid you 20€ by credit card, and you trust me. But it's usually forbidden by companies policy to avoid frauds.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Michelvar said:


> Same in France, "carte de crédit / carte bleue" is usually a set expression for any type of credit card.



Does this include debit cards? Because if so, it is the term to use. I was thinking that "carte" or "carte bleue" were the way to go, but if "carte de crédit" does the same, then it should work.


----------



## Kecha

AmaryllisBunny said:


> Existe-elle la « carte de crédit » en France? Il y a la carte bleue qui est une « debit card » n'est-ce pas? Pour la carte de crédit, c'est la banque qui nous prête/« crédite » de l'argent, puis à la fin d'une telle période, on doit régulariser le compte pour que le solde ne soit pas débiteur.


Même si les gens confondent, les "vraies" cartes de crédit existent. Les plus connues et utilisées ne sont pas distribuées par les banques, mais par des organismes de crédit à la consommation (Sofinco, par exemple). Certaines cartes de fidélité de grandes enseignes font également cartes "de crédit" en même temps, si on active l'option.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

@Kecha

C'est bien si les gens confondent les « vraies » cartes de crédit, car c'est la même situation aux É.-U. et donc, c'est donc la bonne traduction.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Dans certains magasins (genre bricolage), quand je rapporte ce que j'ai acheté en trop et que j'ai payé avec ma carte bleue, on me demande si je veux refaire des achats (et donc obtenir un avoir) ou si je veux être remboursé en liquide ou sur ma carte.


----------

